# Dayton RS150s-8 6" Mid



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

A while back my friend Leo (300z) put in his car Dayton RS tweeters & Dayton RS180s 7" drivers. The are installed in stock locations in a Corrado VR6.

My first impression was how open & clear it sounded. The Dayton RS tweeters are amazing & coupled with the RS mids they are good enough to rival speakers many many times their cost.

I thought my OZ were it, I swore this is it... it could be better but my OZ sound very good. Well thanks to Leo I now have less money in the bank...

I ordered the same tweeters but they are not in yet. But I did get a chance to put in the 6" mids to replace my OZ CS-130 5.25" mids.

I'll keep this short & sweet... the mids are bandpassed 3400hz-160hz 12db.

Vocals are very airy, open. the truck had a nice wide stage... I think it is wider now. Females are more detailed, high pitch female tones are a breeze for these speaker, you expect them to break up & it just wont happen. Males were no problem before with the OZ, and the Daytons match them in that regard, but I think the low end of male vocals are a bit more balanced than before due to the larger speaker having a bit better response down low.

My ref mid-range driver has been the Focal Utopia 5"... BobG has these in his car & can't wait to listen to his ride again. They used to be in Beef316 car & that car got 1st @ SBN in IASCA Street class a few years ago ... I feel that I have found a driver that can match the Utopia I so loved for a fraction of the price.

I am currently runnung LPG 25nfa tweets (4 of them) & I hope to soon drop in the Dayton RS, since Leo currently used them I have not found another ref tweeter that I like better... yet


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

racerraul said:


> Well thanks to Leo I now have less money in the bank...


 Hahaha... sorry brotha...  
Can't wait to hear it... 

Regards
Leo


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

300Z said:


> racerraul said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks to Leo I now have less money in the bank...
> ...


Well I hate you... that is until you come over to help with the Saturn


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Hahahaha... how about this next Sat?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice review! 

I love the dayton reference.... unbelievable buy for the price.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

anyways you could lower the crossover point and see how the lower midbass is on them??? always been curious


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Speaking of the Dayton Reference, has anyone here played with the RS270? I'm thinking a pair of them per side under my 8" Tannoy dual concentric at home might be just the ticket...


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

You may want to check this out... http://www.mfk-projects.com/rs_dipole.htm


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

Derek said:


> anyways you could lower the crossover point and see how the lower midbass is on them??? always been curious


I would entertain it, but being in kicks not sealed (just deadening & polyfill) I don't expect them to play midbass their best in there.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

racerraul said:


> Derek said:
> 
> 
> > anyways you could lower the crossover point and see how the lower midbass is on them??? always been curious
> ...


I agree, in your install i wouldnt do it at all...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

racer, I think I read somewhere that you took the bucking magnet/shield off of these mids. Couple questions :

1. How hard was the surgery? Big hammer? Heat gun? Explosives? 

2. How deep is the driver without it?

thx


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

werewolf said:


> racer, I think I read somewhere that you took the bucking magnet/shield off of these mids. Couple questions :
> 
> 1. How hard was the surgery? Big hammer? Heat gun? Explosives?
> 
> ...


there is thread on elite....where that is all detailed out....if he doesn't reply to this before you can search there


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

thx dood found it :

http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=102884


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

werewolf said:


> thx dood found it :
> 
> http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=102884


I followed the instructions over at Elite... however I did perform surgery a bit diff...

I used a thick absorbing material & laid the driver on it (like packing foam) to help absorb some of the impact, & I used a plastic mallet instead of a hammer.

The 6" is 3.25 with the shielding & without the shield & magnet aprox 2.65


----------



## ahboy (Jul 20, 2005)

*Hi*

Mind to share what amp r u using to drive them? Thanks

regards,
ahboy


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Hi*



ahboy said:


> Mind to share what amp r u using to drive them? Thanks
> 
> regards,
> ahboy


I am using 2 Alpine F345's for the front stage


----------



## ahboy (Jul 20, 2005)

*Hi*

Thanks bro.


----------

